# Bogota, Colombia



## higado9015 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Bolivar Square
*











*Primade catholic cathedral*




















*Chorro de Quevedo Square*











*Skylines*








































*Museo Botero*


----------



## higado9015 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Simon Bolivar Park*


----------



## higado9015 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Parque de la 93*




















*San Francisco catholic church
*




















*La Candelaria District*




















*Egipto District*


----------



## higado9015 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Gold Museum (Museo del Oro)*




















*more of Bolivar Square*


----------



## higado9015 (Mar 13, 2009)

*more of Bogota*




























*hailstorm *











*Monserrate Hill
*


----------



## higado9015 (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## higado9015 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Julio Mario Santodomingo Theater*











*Colon Theater
*


----------



## higado9015 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Virgilio Barco Library*






























*Botanic Garden
*


----------

